# Pain with intercourse during flare??



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Does anyone experience pain with intercourse, only when in a flare? From the naval down, everything hurts. When the flare stops, i don't have any more pain with intercourse. Someone please tell me i'am not alone with this!


----------



## jms1963 (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't have pain, but I do feel a sort of uncomfortable pressure







It's hard to explain ...


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I would say tenderness is what i get and sometimes cramps, used to drive me mad and after having my female parts checked out







and found nothing wrong, i came to accept it's another wonderful part of ibs


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I get this too. Sometimes there is pain in the lower ab or pelvic area during and sometimes it lasts for a little while afterwards. This is pretty common for some of us ibser's I'm afraid. Try relaxing your muscles a bit during, maybe some shallow breathing (or heavy breathing, depending) ha ha. Take care.


----------



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks guys, It's great to know other people have the same issues. Not that i wish pain on anyone, don't get me wrong. The funny thing is my GI doc asked me this, but did not give an explanation to it.


----------

